# HEY STONEGOD!



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

StoneGod,
Please don't listen to this song. I might bring a tear to your eye.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Unfortunately i think you may be past the age cutoff for American Idol ! Pity !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well Done Sir! Sounds like a Hank Sr. song.... sung by Johnny Cash.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Well Done Sir! Sounds like a Hank Sr. song.... sung by Johnny Cash.


-------------------------------------------------------
I hate to reveal the reality, but I simply changed a few words in an old song that I heard sung by Lefty Frizzell.
I'd walk for miles-
cross miles-
For my Mommy and Daddy-
I want them to know-
That I Love them so.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Now that is county music! I can't find the song. But I like this one


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I love that song! I am going to try attaching a link to Mom and Dad,s Waltz


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Long black vial was made famous to my generation by Dave Mathews Band. Most of them think he wrote the song. I remember having some arguments with people. I would tell them I am not sure who wrote it! But Lefty Frizzel sang it about 40 years before Davy so...... Unless the man owns a time machine...... LOL. My dad use to listen to country music when I was a kid. I had heard the some plenty of times before I heard the DMB cover.

The link came through great Rich. Thanks! I remember the song now. I just could not put my finger on it. In fact this song is the reason I called my dad Pappy or Paps. Still do sometimes.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

SG turn the volume up! LOL okay can you get any other sounds to play?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ahhh.... phone is not as smart as they told ya! Stupid phone! LOL. Try your computer! It is much easier.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am sure it is the phone buddy. I don't know how to help it though.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Ah, they just dont do country like they used to! I can really only listen to the older stuff, the modern stuff on the radio all sounds the same to me. I've been told that I have the musical taste of a man 30 years older than I am, I consider that to be a compliment. I remember grandad listening to Lefty when I was real young and I still love it today.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hellbilly1373 said:


> Ah, they just dont do country like they used to! I can really only listen to the older stuff, the modern stuff on the radio all sounds the same to me.


+1 It's pop music now.


----------

